# Santa ignorância, Batman!

## pzilla

Saiu isso aqui no Correio Brasiliense:

Vírus MyDoom pode ser uma operação contra a Microsoft

Não é o maior absurdo que vocês já viram? Não sei nem por onde começar a corrigir essa ignorância toda.

----------

## fernandotcl

Nossa, e no final do texto tá esrito Lynux!!!! E eu espero que o "programa diretamente derivado do sistema Unix" se refira à versão licenciada do Unix para a IBM (se existir), apesar de que pelo que está escrito, se entende que o Linux é o programa derivado do Unix... E pelo que eu saiba, quem ofereceu U$250000 foi a $CO, e não a M$!

Brilhante artigo! Ele confundiu comunidade "Lynux", como ele mesmo diz, com comunidade do software livre. E mais, do geito que está escrito, parece que a culpa é do Linux! Vão prender o Linus...

----------

## pzilla

Sem falar que a SCO não provou nada ainda e o artigo se antecipa nos fatos.

----------

## fernandotcl

O artigo tá totalmente errado, não sei como alguém pode publicar algo assim. Eles ouviram os que estão protegendo a $CO e a M$, e não ouviram a comunidade do código livre. Eles nem estudaram o caso antes de redigir. Com base nesse artigo, pode-se dizer que a $CO e a M$ são meras vítimas de uma perseguição da comunidade "Lynux", e também, como ele mesmo disse, que a $CO "persegue" a comunidade "Lynux". Ridículo.

----------

## AngusYoung

Tão lamentável quanto um "jornalista" publicar um texto desses (que muitas pessoas vão ler e tomar como verdade) é o trabalho do imbecil que criou o vírus (se ele for da "comunidade" software livre). Isso me deixa muito puto.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fernandotcl

A minha primeira reação quando eu vi o vírus foi pensar em dar o boot no windows e checar minha caixa de entrada  :Very Happy: . Mas depois retomei a consciência e me toquei que isso pode trazer de malefícios à comunidade, e acessei minha caixa de entrada no Linux, e, lógico, poderia abrir os anexos sem medo  :Very Happy: .

----------

## leandro

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Tão lamentável quanto um "jornalista" publicar um texto desses (que muitas pessoas vão ler e tomar como verdade) é o trabalho do imbecil que criou o vírus (se ele for da "comunidade" software livre). Isso me deixa muito puto.  

 

hmm.. se ele fizesse parte ou ao menos se importasse com a comunidade, não teria feito o vírus.  :Smile: 

----------

## Festrati

Depois de Bill anunciar que iniciará a desenvolver aplicacoes .net 

pra linux ...

vem essa do virus ehehehe  :Smile: 

tem algo pior por vir ainda rapaziada...

----------

## AngusYoung

 *leandro wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Tão lamentável quanto um "jornalista" publicar um texto desses (que muitas pessoas vão ler e tomar como verdade) é o trabalho do imbecil que criou o vírus (se ele for da "comunidade" software livre). Isso me deixa muito puto.   
> 
> hmm.. se ele fizesse parte ou ao menos se importasse com a comunidade, não teria feito o vírus. 

 

Também acho ... por isso coloquei entre "" ...  :Smile: 

----------

## pzilla

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> Depois de Bill anunciar que iniciará a desenvolver aplicacoes .net 
> 
> pra linux ...

 

É? Isso é oficial?

----------

## AngusYoung

 *pzilla wrote:*   

>  *Festrati wrote:*   Depois de Bill anunciar que iniciará a desenvolver aplicacoes .net 
> 
> pra linux ... 
> 
> É? Isso é oficial?

 

Bom o passaport sdk encontra-se disponível aqui. 

Mas por favor ... alguém me diga que não é verdade que aplicações .net irão rodar em Linux ... /me tendo ataques.

----------

## fernandotcl

Entre rodar e alguém usar existe um enorme abismo  :Very Happy: .

----------

## To

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Entre rodar e alguém usar existe um enorme abismo .

 

LOL  :Laughing: 

Tó

----------

## humpback

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Mas por favor ... alguém me diga que não é verdade que aplicações .net irão rodar em Linux ... /me tendo ataques.

 

Podes começar a ter ataques. Ja existe o mono http://www.go-mono.com e eu ja fiz umas coisitas em C# em Linux.

----------

## nafre

Estes dias li um artigo em que o autor falava que era para a comunidade linux ter cautela antes de apoiar o ataque ao SCO pois esta poderia ser uma forma de tentar diflamar a comunidade perante as grandes empresas etc...

----------

## AngusYoung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Entre rodar e alguém usar existe um enorme abismo .

 

 :Laughing: 

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Mas por favor ... alguém me diga que não é verdade que aplicações .net irão rodar em Linux ... /me tendo ataques. 
> 
> Podes começar a ter ataques. Ja existe o mono http://www.go-mono.com e eu ja fiz umas coisitas em C# em Linux.

 

Aplicações .net rodando em Linux estão a salvo de possíveis patentes aplicadas pela Microsoft? Se sim falei bobagem  :Embarassed:  ... Senão continuo preocupado.

----------

## fernandotcl

C# é uma linguagem desenvolvida pela M$?

----------

## mamsbrl

.NET é uma "filosofia" sendo implantada pela microsoft, que entre outras coisas seguem a filosofia de "um programa pode ser compilado e executado em qualquer máquina". Isto é uma resposta ao crescimento constante do JAVA no mercado corporativo.

O C# (C sharp) é a derivacão do C++ para o .NET

GBY

----------

## fernandotcl

 *mamsbrl wrote:*   

> .NET é uma "filosofia" sendo implantada pela microsoft, que entre outras coisas seguem a filosofia de "um programa pode ser compilado e executado em qualquer máquina". Isto é uma resposta ao crescimento constante do JAVA no mercado corporativo.
> 
> O C# (C sharp) é a derivacão do C++ para o .NET
> 
> GBY

 

Se é pelo bem do Linux, que exista também essa fatia de mercado. Desde que a M$ não decida cobrar depois, como eu ouvi dizer que está tentando fazer com o FAT...

----------

## Enderson

Dá uma olhada aqui, tem que ter paciência pra ler.

 :Arrow:  http://beam.to/taq/mono.php

O medo é este, existem muitas patente escondidas nestas coisas que a M$ 

libera por ai, depois que tiver grandes sistemas e empresas usando sem 

saber o campo minado que está pisando, a M$ joga umas pedras e explode tudo.

Daí vai ter neguinho querendo sair, e o jeito vai ser pagar mesmo.

Teve M$ no meio, tem que abrir o olho. Os caras são muito malandros.

Né a toa que há:

1/3 de Advogados

1/3 de Marketeiros

1/3 de Desenvolvedores

O quadro de empregados da Microsoft.   :Laughing: 

(Isso são estatisticas minhas, não há fontes nenhuma   :Wink:   )

----------

## pzilla

Putz! Até, tu, BBC? Que decadência...

Tsc, tsc, tsc...

----------

